# ταχτάρισμα = dandling song



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

ταχταρίζω = dandle
ταχτάρισμα = dandling song

*dandle* _verb_ [with object]
- move (a baby or young child) up and down in a playful or affectionate way: _he dandled his son on his knee_
- move (something) lightly up and down: _dandling the halter rope, he gently urged the pony’s head up_

A *dandling song* is a song that is sung while holding a baby/toddler on one's lap and gently bouncing them up and down to amuse them. A good example of this is the traditional Irish song 'Dilín Ó Deamhas'.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2013)

...
Το παιδάκι μου το ρούσο
θα τ’ αλλάξω, θα το λούσω,
θα το πλύνω, θα τ’ ασπρίσω,
θα το μοσκοσαπουνίσω·
θα το στείλω στο σκολειό,
να μάθει πένα κι αργαλειό.
Θα το στείλω στη δασκάλα
να είν’ καλύτερο από τ’ άλλα,
να το δείρει η δασκάλα,
με κλωνάκι μαντζουράνα.

Το παιδί θέλει χορό,
τα βιολιά δεν είναι εδώ.
Μου είπανε πως είν’ στη Χιο·
ποιον να στείλω να τα βρω;
Μου είπανε πως είν’ στην Πάρο·
ποιον να στείλω να τα πάρω;
Στείλτε μήνυμα στην Πόλη,
πεζοδρόμο στη Μεθώνη,
για να φέρει τα βιολιά
να χορέψουν τα παιδιά.
Κι όποιος πάει και τα φέρει
χίλια τάλαρα στο χέρι
κι άλλα δέκα στο μαντίλι
για του δράκου το χατίρι.

(από τα βιβλία: Aνθολόγιο για τα παιδιά του Δημοτικού, μέρος πρώτο και δεύτερο, Oργανισμός Eκδόσεως Διδακτικών Bιβλίων, 1975) http://www.snhell.gr/kids/content.asp?id=259&cat_id=12


Το δικό μου το παιδί
είναι ντούμπλα και φλουρί
της γειτόνισσας ο γιος
είναι πίτα και χυλός
της γειτόνισσας που κει
είναι το μαϊμουνί

Τύλλι τύλλι τύλλι τύλλι,
ήρτε μωρή ο ποντικός 
κι επήρε το φιτίλι,
που έφεγγε και κένταγε 
η κόρη το μαντήλι,
το μαντήλι το δικόν της
για το 'ραβωνιαστικόν της
Τύλλι τύλλι τύλλι τύλλι

Το παιδί μου το κανάρι
ποια κυρά θα μου το πάρει;
Ποια κυρά και ποια κοντέσα
θαν του λέει «κόπιασε μέσα»;

Βρέχει, βρέχει και χιονίζει,
και η γιαγιά του κοσκινίζει,
να του κάνει μια κουλούρα
με τ' αυγά με τα λελούδια.
Τάρι ρούμπα, ρούμπα, ρούμπα,
πέσε κάτω κάνε τούμπα

Η παιδικότητα στο ελληνικό δημοτικό τραγούδι, Γεωργία Παρπαρούση, Διδακτορική διατριβή, Πάντειος, Τμ. Κοινωνιολογίας


----------



## bernardina (Apr 14, 2013)

Νταχτιρντί του λέγανε 
και μου το παντρεύανε
και του δίνανε προικιά
ένα κόσκινο φλουριά.

Σαν τη νύφη σαν τη νια
σαν την κιτρολεμονιά
σαν το γαμπρό σαν το γαμπρό
λείπουν τα δόντια του τα μπρος!

Το παιδί μου θα παντρέψω
και γαμπρό πού θα γυρέψω
γιά γιατρό γιά δικηγόρο
γιά πιλότο γιά δραγόρο.

Το παιδί μου να ΄ν΄ καλά
κι ας ψοφήσουν χίλι' αρνιά
χίλι' αρνιά χίλια κατσίκια
και του μπέη τα κορίτσια.

Εμένα έτσι με νταχτιρντίζανε.


----------



## Alfie (Apr 15, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Το παιδί μου θα παντρέψω
> και γαμπρό πού θα γυρέψω
> γιά γιατρό γιά δικηγόρο
> γιά πιλότο γιά δραγόρο.
> ...



Πέτυχε;:devil:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 15, 2013)

Alfie said:


> Πέτυχε;:devil:



Μπα! Μάλλον επειδή δεν είχαν υπολογίσει ότι το παιδί τους θα πετύχαινε με τη δεύτερη προσπάθεια. (Και τα επαγγέλματα δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται στον ανωτέρω κατάλογο  ). 

Πάντως από λεξιλογική άποψη ο δραγόρος έχει ενδιαφέρον --για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να την ψάξει.;)


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πάντως από λεξιλογική άποψη ο δραγόρος έχει ενδιαφέρον --για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να την ψάξει.


Επιλογή λόγω ομοιοκαταληξίας, υποθέτω. Γιατί ο δραγόρος είναι αυτό που δουλεύει σε βυθοκόρο (drague > dragueur) και όχι ο φαρμακοποιός (drug).


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Πάντως από λεξιλογική άποψη ο δραγόρος έχει ενδιαφέρον --για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να την ψάξει.;)



*δράγα* η (ουσιαστικό) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :‹ γαλλ. drague = βυθοκόρος] 
1. είδος διχτυού με το οποίο ψαρεύονται όστρακα, σφουγγάρια, κοράλλια και άλλα προϊόντα του πυθμένα των θαλασσών συνώνυμα: γαγγάμη, γάγγαμο, γκαγκάβα, στρειδολόγος 
2. βυθοκόρος, βορβοροφάγος, φαγάνα.

Η γκαγκάβα στο Γλωσσάρι σπογγαλιείας:



daeman said:


> [...]
> 
> Η *καγκάβα* ή *γκαγκάβα* [_στδ._ εκεί λένε ότι προέρχεται από το αρχαίο _γάγγαμον_ ή _γαγγάμη_: γάγγᾰμον, τό, μικρὸν στρογγύλον δίκτυον πρὸς ἄγραν ὀστρέων, Ὀππ. Ἁλ. 3.81· μεταφ., μέγα δουλείας γ. Αἰσχύλ. Ἀγ. 361· ὡσαύτως _γαγγάμη_, ἡ, Στράβ. 307. 2) τὸ ἐπίπλοον, omentum, Πολυδ. Β’, 169 (ἔνθα ὁ τύπος γαγγαμὼν εἶναι σφάλμα), αλλά δεν είμαι ετυμολογικώς αρμόδιος] είναι η μέθοδος κατά την οποία χρησιμοποιείται ένα συρόμενο πλαίσιο το οποίο κρέμεται από το σκάφος με τη βοήθεια σκοινιών και σύρεται πάνω στην επιφάνεια του βυθού. Καθώς το κάτω μέρος του πλαισίου από σίδερο ήταν βαρύ, παρέσυρε, ξεριζώνοντας ό,τι υπήρχε στο βυθό, σφουγγάρια, φύκια κτλ., τα οποία περνούσαν μέσα από το πλαίσιο στο δικτυωτό σάκο που υπήρχε στο πίσω μέρος. [...]



από σπόντα στην γκουάβα ή γκαγκάφα:


nickel said:


> Και τα δικά μου γκαβά εκεί έπεσαν πρώτα. Και στην πρόταση από την ΕΕ:
> Δράγες: Το μέγιστο πλάτος των δραγών πρέπει να ανέρχεται σε 4 μέτρα, εκτός από την περίπτωση δραγών σπογγαλιείας (γαγκάβα).
> Dredges: The maximum breadth of dredges shall be 4 m, except in the case of dredges for sponge fishing (gagava).​...


 
και στη Βικιπαίδεια:
Η *γκαγκάβα* ή γαγκάβα ή ακόμη και δράγα είναι ένα συρόμενο επαγγελματικό αλιευτικό εργαλείο που χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για σπογγαλιεία και οστρακαλιεία. Από τη χρήση του εργαλείου αυτού παίρνει την ονομασία και το σκάφος από το οποίο επιχειρείται αλιεία.

Γαμπρός γαγγαμάς, γάμος γαγγάμικος.
Νύφη δραγουμάνα, γαμπρός δραγόρος, such a drag.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 15, 2013)

Τη μεταφορική έννοια, αυτή του καμακιού/γκομενιάρη την ξεχάσατε.;)

b) Celui qui déambule ou aborde les femmes à la recherche d'une aventure galante. Se faire accoster par un dragueur (Rob.Suppl.1970).


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Τη μεταφορική έννοια, αυτή του καμακιού/γκομενιάρη την ξεχάσατε.;)
> 
> b) Celui qui déambule ou aborde les femmes à la recherche d'une aventure galante. Se faire accoster par un dragueur (Rob.Suppl.1970).



Αυτή είναι άλλη μέθοδος αλιείας:


daeman said:


> [...]
> Υπήρχαν διάφορες μέθοδοι σπογγαλιείας που εφαρμόστηκαν από τους Καλύμνιους σπογγαλιείς. Μία από αυτές δεν περιλαμβάνει κανενός είδους κατάδυση, αλλά γίνεται από το σκάφος με τη βοήθεια της «καγκάβας» και του «καμακιού».
> ...
> Η σπογγαλιεία με το *καμάκι* είναι απλή μέθοδος και ιδιαίτερα αποτελεσματική στις παράκτιες περιοχές. Η μέθοδος αυτή δεν προϋποθέτει ιδιαίτερο εξοπλισμό, πέρα από το καμάκι και το «γυαλί», δηλαδή το μεταλλικό κύλινδρο με γυάλινο πυθμένα, μέσα από τον οποίο οι σπογγαλιείς παρατηρούν το βυθό. Όταν εντοπίζουν τα σφουγγάρια, τα καρφώνουν με το καμάκι, ένα μακρύ κοντάρι 10-15 μέτρων.
> ...



Ντου γιου λάικ, μαντμαζέλ, δι Γκρις; Μουά Βενσάν Κασέλ, βου Μονικά; Βουλέ βου λακριντί ε νταχτιρντί; :twit:
Άγνωστοι αι βουλαί, λέλε μ'.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 15, 2013)

Γιου αρ μπιούτιφουλ, άι λοβ γιου.:devil:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 28, 2013)

Καρπάθικο ταχτάρισμα

Το παι(δ)ί μου τουτουά
πότ' ε(γ)ίνει τόσουά
τσ' αγκουίζει τσαι (γ)ελά
τσαι της μάνας του μιλά
(τσαι φωνάζει τσαι λαλά*/μπαμπά)
τσαι φορεί τσαι καλικά*τσ*α
τσαι (γ)υρίζει στα σοκκά*τσ*α

*γιαγιά


----------

